# Trane xe 90 led indicates pressure switch



## jskalic (Nov 29, 2007)

After reading similiar threads I do believe my pressure switch may be the problem.  But how do you hook it up without it?  The actual situation is:  Furnace was running fine in an empty house, I came to check on it and it was not working at all.  When power is switched on furnace you hear a click, that is it.  LED display says pressure switch stuck open.  Any ideas?


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 30, 2007)

Welcome Jskalic:
look on the inside of the access panel and find the  pressure switch on the wiring schematic drawing. It will help you to find it on the furnace. Look it over, see if you can clean it or tap it to make it close. If you can't change it, go to a Trane dealer and get a new one to put on it.
Glenn


----------

